# Hybrid Audio Unity U61-2 6.5" 2-way Component Speaker System



## VietPho (May 27, 2008)

Hello everyone at DiyMobileAudio!

I've recently purchased a pair of Unity's from the owner of Hybrid Audio. They were to replace my DLS MS6A's (bought directly from an Authorized Dealer years ago Brand New). 
So I guess I will some what be comparing my new Unity's to the DLS MS6A's. I have not owned many components (the last pair of components I had before the DLS' were a pair of eDi.6000's). 

I pretty much just swap the components out of my doors and ran everything on the same amp. 

My initial thoughts on the Unity's were, "Oh man, everything about the speaker set looks cheap; they don't have a cool logo on the cones, the frames look like cheap plastic, the speaker butt didn't have a nice rubber boot."

Well, I've found out that looks can be deceiving. This simple looking speaker set performs extremely well compared to my DLS MS6A's!
I am now hearing instruments from songs that I've never even noticed before as I listen to the Unity's! 
Not only do I hear the instruments, it's nice and crisp and well balanced.
The DLS line is not a cheap brand to begin with and I'm just shocked by how clear the HA Unity's are. 

In conclusion, if you're an average Joe and you want a excellent sound stage for your vehicle but don't want to go Active, I'd highly recommend you buy a set of HA Unity's.
Don't be fooled by the simple look of the HA Unity's like how I almost did. I have no regrets purchasing the Unity's instead of a pair of used Hertz MLK 165's. 
There you have it folks, my thoughts on the Hybrid Audio Unity's.

Hopefully I've intrigued someone on here to go out and buy a pair of HA Unity's so they can write a better review then I can because I highly believe this company is under rated.

I am still confused to how the Unity's were able to play some of the instruments from songs in such good detail when my DLS MS6A's didn't..How does that work? Is it because of new technology vs OLD?

Specifications
eD NiNe.2 
RMS Power @ 12.5v : 2 x 100W @ 4 Ohm, 2 x 200W @ 2 Ohm
Elemental Designs: Car Stereo, Home Speakers, Electronics

DLS MS6A's:
DLS MS6A (dlsms6a) 6-1/2" 2-way Component System Reference MS 6A

Unity U61-2 6.5"
Unity U61-2 6.5" 2-way Component Speaker System - 12v Electronics


Pictures:
This was how the Unity's were packaged.









Unity on the left, DLS MS6A's on the right. 

































As you can see, the Unity's frame is an ABS plastic design. 
My initial thoughts of this was: "Oh man this looks like cheap plastic and everything about the speaker looks cheap compared to my DLS. But boy I was wrong! Looks can definitely be deceiving.
Basically, the ABS frame design is suppose to play a critical role in aligning the voice coil in the magnet circuit. It also allows for better clamping strength verses the steel frame on the DLS MS6A's. 
Anyways, you can read more about their Engineering in the manual found here:
http://12velectronics.com/docs/Unity_Manual.pdf

One thing that annoyed me with the Unity's was the butt; it didn't have a big rubber boot like the DLS had and my screws kept getting sucked into it.


































Final picture:








I will be changing my eD NiNe.2 amp with the ppi p900.4.
I will be putting the DLS MS6A's in my rear deck and have the Unity's stay in the front.
I know this will be a bad idea for I have a 1200W RMS sub-stage in the trunk, but I'm just going to go for it and see for myself lol.

See more pics here:
Index of /~images/2012carproject/ppi_p9004


----------



## VietPho (May 27, 2008)

More pictures:

About 15sq/ft of Second Skin Audio Damplifier applied to each of my doors.









Swapped them with my HA Unity's.








The tweeter is just zipped tied to a bracket.


----------



## LivestrongTL (Mar 11, 2012)

Glad to hear the positive review of these components. I just ordered a set for my '09 TL. I'm hoping to get them installed within the next couple of weeks. Once I do I will do a review of them as well.
Did you have to do any cutting in order to get the speakers installed? Did you attach them to a wooden baffle or anything of the sort/adapter?


----------



## VietPho (May 27, 2008)

LivestrongTL said:


> Glad to hear the positive review of these components. I just ordered a set for my '09 TL. I'm hoping to get them installed within the next couple of weeks. Once I do I will do a review of them as well.
> Did you have to do any cutting in order to get the speakers installed? Did you attach them to a wooden baffle or anything of the sort/adapter?


My Camry's stock door speaker size is for 6-3/4" so I had to use a wooden baffle for the 6.5" speakers.



















That baffle was made for a TC Scion so my Camry's door panel doesn't really go back together perfectly 

The door closes fine though ~_~


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for your brief review of the Unities. I hope to be upgrading to these in the near future!


----------



## VietPho (May 27, 2008)

I put my Camry door panels back into my doors and I've noticed a little difference in sound quality


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Very nice stuff. These are similar to the popular HAT Imagine convertible speakers, but with better tweeters and crossovers.


----------



## LivestrongTL (Mar 11, 2012)

VietPho said:


> I put my Camry door panels back into my doors and I've noticed a little difference in sound quality


I'm not surprised by that since you have to factor in that the speaker will be slightly covered by the panel, depending on how they match up with the grills.


----------

